# BCS: Domaćin



## senci

Je li prestala kiša domaćine? 

Kako bi ste preveli domaćine, good man ???

Hvala unaprijed

MOD NOTE: The use of Slavic diacritics is mandatory here for the benefit of language learners.


----------



## cetigne

good man, old chap (britanski engleski) sve je to ok, budući da je i naš izraz prilično zanemaren


----------



## Santanawinds

This sounds old fashioned to me, I'm not sure I've heard "domaćin" used in this way.
How about sir?
Has the rain stopped, sir?

Isn't domaćin a host or man of the house? Could it also be translated as "master"?


----------



## senci

Domaćin is the man of the house, however in this context the word is much more slangy if I can say. I would dare to say something like pal in English. Sir to my mind sounds a bit formal, and the people who were asking this question knew the man. I do not know how about my good fellow, or my good man? How that sounds to you? What word would you use in this situation ? 
Thank you very much


----------



## DenisBiH

I must admit that apart from that episode of Top Lista Nadrealista (Kako ti se selo zove, domaćine? Veselo! Veselo i tebi bilo, ali kako ti se selo zove? ), I don't really remember having heard _domaćin _used in this context. Perhaps it still survives in more rural areas somewhere, though? I think I'd use _prijatelju _or perhaps _komšija _in certain cases with that approximate meaning intended ("good man").


----------



## senci

This is a sentence from a Meša Selimović's novel. But you are quite right, today it is the most common word of rural areas.


----------



## Duya

I'd say that, in Serbia at least, that would be a rather common, if a bit folksy, way to address your host. For example, a TV reporter will say it to a random villager. I don't know an English term with similar connotation -- _domaćine_ shows more respect than _pal or old man_; akin to _majstore_ for a bus driver.


----------



## senci

So what is the folksy, a bit common way to address your host in English?


----------



## Duya

I think _good man_ could pass, for lack of a better term. You could be better off asking in the English Only subforum.


----------

